# counter strike source - high ping



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

hi guys

having problems with high ping on cs source - fps is good generally 100 or so but ping is 100 to 250. 

have norton antivirus running would that be a problem , also sygate firewall?

adsl is 512 - pc is fairly good spec could it be the isp ??? dont know but if you have aby ideas would love to know.

cheers 
steve


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

do you have any programs running in the bg that access the net? either on a constant or even access the net occasionally? like any chatting or IM software could possibly cause ping rates to hurt people. also any activity on the line itself other than CS could hinder the program a bit.

norton has been known to cause some issues but other than that i don't see it would harm your online gaming. i could be wrong.


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

*thanks for the reply*

apart from sygate - norton runs on aotu protect, i have msn messenger but it is turned off - i have run adaware to see if any malware is running and its clean - i do have two m$ applications running but dont know what they are - ntkernal and system? and generic host process? but these seem only to be taking at the most 120b every now and again.

i have done a dsl speed test and the connection seems to be running at around 480kbs but still 150 to 250 latency? ArrGHHHh    

any ideas???

thanks again steve

ps. i have a ram cleaner working also but i thought that this was to supposed to help not hinder.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry dude, but you'll have to live with this for now. there isn't much you can do to drop your pings, they are overly high across all of steam (cs, dod, tfc, hldm, hl2dm). i have some buddies that are in a dod clan and they said that the whole clan's pings have jumped by 100 or more. he went to steampowered.com forums, and found out most everyone is having proplems. last i heard from him, there hasn't been a fix yet. a pain, yes ( i'v egot the same problem), but hopfully, steam will get it addressed in the next update or two.


----------

